# H. wykii



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

really bad shots but it's just too far back in the tank ... and tank mates keep getting in the way


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

'2


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

what size tank, what tankmates, how big is he, and how is his temperament? is it living up to its rep as a vicious killer?


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

tank is 10 x 3x3

Tank mates include,

3 x cypho frontos 8" - 13"
2 x Boulangerochromis microlepis
2 x 12" cichla monoculus
1 x Redtail
1 x 12" giraffe cat
1 x 16" lophiosilurus alexandrii
1 x 20" L. marmoratus
1 x 16" Osphrenemus gourami
an oscar and a few other bits and pieces

the wykii is an absolute p*ssy cat, this is the third big one that I have had and all have showna rather placid disposition ( i think the only thing that the wykii doesn't get along with is the soft shell turtle that's in the tank which he occasionally bites)

carl


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

b. microlepis?!?!?!?!







HOW BIG? Holy crap dude, to hell with the wyckii post some pics of the microlepis! How big are they, what's their temperament like? What's their growth rate been like? How in gods name did you get them, and how much did they cost you?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

p45 carls tank is amazing honestly
dixon


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I no longer have any doubts about that!


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks p45 (and for the kind words dixon).

The microlepis were nigh on impossible to get hold of ... Anyway as you can see I have a couple.

I managed to get 6 earlier on last year, they were between 2" - 4" and cost £35 ($50) each .. anyway I had all sorts of problems with aggression and lost a couple through no apparent reason and now have just the two.

I have found that in the 10ft tank they seem to get on okay although the larger does occasionally give the smaller a hard time (funny, aggression is always directed to the tail







).

I am hoping that the two that I have will turn out to be a pair, one has started to grow much more quickly than the other, also there appear to be differencies in body condition, shape and colouration. The larger is now about 12" and is starting to develop alot of blue speckling on the body.... the smaller permanently has four dark spots on it's side and much less blue and gold in the cheeks - fingers crossed.

I will try and get soem decent shots, but it's a bit of a nightmare to get them.

carl


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Inspiring fish collection.


----------

